# Address History - where I lived in past 10 years



## ssharma50 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi 
I am filling the visa application and I am struggling to write down where I lived in the past 10 years.

I was travelling frequently between Germany & Thailand for 2 years for work. I had addresses verified for both places and bank accounts as well. 

Any suggestions on how I should list down the duration of stay at both places as it is difficult to write down the correct dates now.

Has anyone faced the same problem?

Shall I just write Germany - 2010- 2012 & Thailand 2010-2012; travelled multiple times? or suggestions please!

Regards
ssharma50


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

Just write years if you can not remember months and the address was the same on each time you were there


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ssharma50 said:


> Hi
> I am filling the visa application and I am struggling to write down where I lived in the past 10 years.
> 
> I was travelling frequently between Germany & Thailand for 2 years for work. I had addresses verified for both places and bank accounts as well.
> ...


Did you actually live in those countries, like in a house or apartment that you rented and not a hotel? Did you give up your residence in your home country while you were overseas? If the answer is no to both then you don't need to list them since you were only in each country temporarily for work.


----------

